# Very Clever!



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty good ideas.









Regards, Mike

$100 Ideas: In a Tight Spot | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The hydraulic coupler driver is perfect, the ones on my MF as a pita to connect after the bodies get dusty and they need tapped.


----------

